

Ramaze by Example - Pistos2
http://blog.purepistos.net/index.php/2008/11/18/ramaze-by-example/

======
Xichekolas
I love Ramaze because it lets you write Ruby without any magic. (there be no
dragons!)

    
    
      # helloworld.rb
      require 'ramaze'
    
      class MainController < Ramaze::Controller
        def index
          "hi world!"
        end
      end
    
      Ramaze.start :adapter => :thin, :port => 3000
    
      # ruby helloworld.rb
      # curl http://localhost:3000/ => "hi world!"
    

Don't even need a webcast to understand that.

~~~
jamesbritt
Ditto.

It plays well with JRuby + Warbler, sits on Rack for pre- and post-processing
goodness when needed (without having to intertwingle with stuff in the app
proper), and basically gets out of your way. I don't feel like I have to learn
assorted ill-documented mini-DSLs in order to just write a Ruby app that sits
on the Web.

#ramaze on freenode rocks, too.

It's the most Ruby-ish of Ruby Web tools I've used.

------
zh
<http://github.com/zh/turl/tree/master> \- tinyurl-like service in ramaze
(just one file). even have an API ;) Have also a bigger project -
<http://github.com/zh/tamanegi/tree/master> \- rss/atom feeds aggregator.

------
jamongkad
I've always been a advocate of Ramaze. Too bad it does not get the press it
deserves.

------
entropie
Just finished a 3k+ controller LOC business app with ramaze, and we love it.

------
petercooper
Just for comparison / further investigation, there's also Sinatra -
<http://sinatra.rubyforge.org/>

It's more "DSL-y" than Ramaze.

